# Reiki and Breastfeeding?



## Pyxi (Feb 28, 2007)

I had my first Reiki attunement ever yesterday and I absolutely loved it. I wrote on the form that I was BFing, and she spoke to me a little about how wonderful it is to have a baby. After the attunement was over, she told me to drink lots of water. I figured this was to flush out the toxins from the attunement, and I was fine with that.

Then after I got home I remembered that it's a no-no to detox while bfing because the toxins come out in your milk. Does this apply to this sort of thing, too? DS has been spitting up a bit more than usual and he's been really cranky today.


----------



## miche28 (Sep 16, 2006)

Well, I think you're going to be hard-pressed to find reliable evidence of any kind on this subject. I don't know much about detoxing (do know that there's some evidence that rapid weight loss will release toxins from stored fat).


----------



## wondergirl725 (Apr 27, 2007)

wow, that's a good question, but i agree - finding any kind of info on this might be really difficult. i'm a level 3 and bfing, but i haven't been attuned while breastfeeding, so....hm. you know, i'd say never underestimate your connection to your baby and vice versa... i think my DD has been cranky the past 2-3 days because i just got my period back (boooooooo) last night.....i really do, so i don't think it'll do any HARM to your baby, but a bit of moodiness might be related. i just wouldn't do, like, a liver flush or anything. just my 2 unofficial cents....

paula


----------



## RachelS (Jul 21, 2006)

I would say that everything is fine! I had my second attunement while breastfeeding my ds and I didn't see any changes in my little one.









Congratulations on your first attunement and enjoy!!!









I also wanted to mention that I started this thread yesterday if you are interested in joining.









http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=767104

Take Care!


----------

